# Caravan door trim retaining clips Autocruise Stardream



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

Hope someone can help .

We had a problem with the door lock on the caravan door on our Stardream and had to remove the inner trim panel.

We lost some of the pins that fit through the centre of the clip so we are a few short.

Does anyone know where we can get these clips in white?

I would be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks 

lindybell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Lindy
I dont know exactly which type you have but it may be shown in the link below

http://www.essentracomponents.co.uk/rivets-and-panel-fasteners?gclid=CNXOxKGF5bwCFWLHtAod-TkAzw

Phill


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon lindybell,

Are you referring to the clip shown below. If so, these are Seitz PN BG141517.

For the benefit of other members, light grey is BG141509 and Cream is BG141525.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Chris


Thanks for the information.

Any ideas where we can get them from?

Thanks 

Lindy Bell


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening lindybell, 

I'll be back in touch on Wednesday when I return to work. 

Regards,
Chris


----------

